# O/U vs pump/semi auto.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm planning on buying my father a new shotgun as a retirement gift. If anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it, but I am looking more for insight on a type of shotgun to get. He currently is shooting a Benelli nova, and likes it, but has talked about getting another one. I'm considering getting him an O/U. He only hunts upland, pheasant and grouse mainly, and then trap. That's it. No water fowl or anything else. He use to have a side by side, so he has shot that style of shotgun before.

This I why I think a nice O/U would be much nicer than a semi auto. Bad idea or not.

I think I could pick out a decent shotgun, we are pretty much the same build, and in general like the same style of gun when we go "dreaming" and look at shotguns.

Another part of this gift would result in his old shotgun being passed to my brother, who, as part of his gift, would be to get his hunters safety and go hunting with us. Something he (and my brother) have been talking about for a while. Traditionally, when one of us gets their hunters safety, my father gives that son his old shotgun, and he gets a new one. This is one of the reasons he still has the nova, and not another.

I am looking to spend close to $1000, and am looking for suggestions. Is it a terrible idea to pick it out myself? Or do I bring him with. I worry if I take him, he will not pick out a gun in the price range we are thinking just because that is the mentality he has.

Opinions? Ideas?

I have also been considering getting it engraved. Maybe something like "enjoy your retirement". Anyone know someone who does engraving in shotguns in town?

Sorry for the wall of text, lol just a little excited to do this.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Browning Citori, not sure on price. O/U's seem to be popular with upland hunters, light shoulder nice, quick swing


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Might be a little out of my price range. Looks like they go for about $1500.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

there is different grades. haven't priced one in awhile. Sorry


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

O/U to look at that are nice.... Ruger Red Labels. they swing nice and are mid price range (around $1000). Citori's are nice but are in the $1500+ Along with Beretta's.

Mossberg Silver Res. are also nice. They are more blocky than the ones mentioned above but are cheaper in price ($500 or so).

There are many O/U out there that are nice and priced under $1000. Sometime you are just paying for name.

I have shot a bikal o/u and it swings and shoots like a dream. My buddy got it for around $500 (a few years ago)

Things to look for in an O/U..... The action....does it break open smoothly or do you need to be an Olympic weight lifter to break them open. On the reverse you don't want to just tap the release and it opens right up as well. So look at that. Look for barrel selectors. This means you can choose what barrel fires first....top or bottom. Then see if it has ejectors. Which means that once u break it open the shells eject.

So to help you in your search look for:
- does it have a nice action
- Does it have barrel selector
- does it have shell ejectors

then the rest is personal preference and how they feel in the shooters hands. to let you know....the beretta's and Browning have all of these....;-)


----------



## tmid84 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Franchi Instinct SL or Instinct L may be an option for you. My uncle owns the SL and absolutely loves it. Super lightweight and easy to shoulder. I bought my dad the Instinct L and he loves it to. A little more weight than the SL but a great gun for upland bird hunting. The SL is around 1200 and the L is around 1000, I believe. Scheels usually has them available if you wanted to check one of them out.


----------

